# If you are an Uber Driver you must read this !!



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck!! This is like McDonald's employees suing for tips they didn't get from customers because there was no tip option.

If you want tips...drive for Lyft


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

The lawsuit is not solely about tips. It's about the fact that Uber has misclassified its drivers as independant contractors.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber did sAy at one point drivers get 20 percent tip included. They lied... What else is new... Uber lies to get drivers to drive and promise up to 1500 per week. If that's the case how come at 60 hrs per week I can't make over 400 before car depreciation and miscellaneous maintenance expenses? It's a scam of epic proportion


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Uber did sAy at one point drivers get 20 percent tip included. They lied... What else is new... Uber lies to get drivers to drive and promise up to 1500 per week. If that's the case how come at 60 hrs per week I can't make over 400 before car depreciation and miscellaneous maintenance expenses? It's a scam of epic proportion


You're working 60 hours and only making $400? Delete your app immediately! If you still want to drive, do Lyft. If you work more than 50 hours you get to keep all your earnings plus you ger tips.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ya lyft and Uber are so great that when you get in an accident your insurance drops you like they don't know you and you risk owing money for the rest of your life and Uber treats you like a nobody. Trust me it will happen . It's like having pocket kings with all your money on the line and you lose the hand. wishing you decided to stay home. Don't risk your future for 3 dollars an hour


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

As Uber gets more drivers, there were be less Riders, this is what we see as drivers. So the question is when will it be the time, Uber can say, hey for now we are not hiring? Or you can't drive these days or nights? We all know, the higher amount of drivers, less money for us, as Uber takes %20 plus additional $1 charging the customers, they are happy regardless, but as our driver for 8 to 12 hours, we go home weather we made money or not, So Uber should lower their %20 to way lower, for those who spend more time on the street! We all know making money is only available at the time of Rush hours, 6 to 9 am 5 to 8 pm the rest of the time, it's all a matter of luck. This is for day time drivers only. So 6 hours of making Net after Gas etc, $14 an hour for a total of 6 hours and the rest of the none rush hour, making $8. I do around 30 rides daily which comes out to $120 to $130 max, minus gas and car payment and Insurance, Car Wash, Food, I am left with $40 in my pocket daily. Remember guys for those who are new to this, you must put at least $5 to $10 aside for repair work *Daily* which you will run into in the future, unless you're driving a brand new car! Worry free for at least 2 years. So i really do not see how Uber advertises for $5000 per month. Sure, if driver 18 hours daily 7 days a week you will make $5000. That is if you do not have a $1000 a month car payment.


----------



## Forever truth (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a scam too claim you'll make any where near $1000 to $5000. Just an out right lie. ........


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Forever truth said:


> It's a scam too claim you'll make any where near $1000 to $5000. Just an out right lie. ........


naw, real easy if you work 80 hours a week...........


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

If you are going to drive 60-80 hrs a week you are better off doing retail management at least you are guaranteed 50k + a year. Depending on your city even mcdonalds managers can make six figures at least your money's guaranteed for the 80 hrs your gonna put in plus benefits


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

*TRIP EARNINGS* *$701.41*
>
Fare
909.38
>
Rider Fee (payment)
28.00
>
Rider Fee (deduction)
(28.00)
>
Uber Fee
(207.97)

Folks, I would move to a town that you can earn a living in. Last week in Charleston


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> *TRIP EARNINGS* *$701.41*
> >
> Fare
> 909.38
> ...


And the crap you have to put up with. And the quart of salt water you have to vacuum out of each floorboard at the coin car wash in Chicago at 1am.

One year of Uber and full-time for about 4 months and my car is ruined, by my standards anyway.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> *TRIP EARNINGS* *$701.41*
> >
> Fare
> 909.38
> ...


POST # 11 /Jimmy Lee Hagerty : Yeah...
just DON'T run 
off with Officer Notsofriendley's Taser!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The lawsuit is not solely about tips. It's about the fact that Uber has misclassified its drivers as independant contractors.


You are an Independent Contractor, period. In exchange for 20 percent of the fare, you have access to an application that matches you with riders. The company provides insurance while using the app, the server farms to support the app, programmers to continually maintain and upgrade that app, the method to handle the financial side of the ride, the means to determine if the rider is a low rated rider, a method to determine areas of high demand, guaranteed hourly rate during certain high demand periods, Marketing to expand the ridership around the globe and in your local area. You are not required to work certain times as an employer would demand, you set your own hours. If your rating falls below a certain number or if your vehicle does not meet standards, they will withdraw your permission to use their app. That does not sound like Uber has 'misclassified' the drivers (not 'it's' drivers) to me.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh My said:


> And the crap you have to put up with. And the quart of salt water you have to vacuum out of each floorboard at the coin car wash in Chicago at 1am.
> 
> One year of Uber and full-time for about 4 months and my car is ruined, by my standards anyway.


I don't drive in Chicago, so I don't put up with any 'crap'. I get as many carwashes as I want for a flat rate of $50 a month. includes vacuum. I do not drive at night, daytime only, 4 days a week


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> You are an Independent Contractor, period. In exchange for 20 percent of the fare, you have access to an application that matches you with riders. The company provides insurance while using the app, the server farms to support the app, programmers to continually maintain and upgrade that app, the method to handle the financial side of the ride, the means to determine if the rider is a low rated rider, a method to determine areas of high demand, guaranteed hourly rate during certain high demand periods, Marketing to expand the ridership around the globe and in your local area. You are not required to work certain times as an employer would demand, you set your own hours. If your rating falls below a certain number or if your vehicle does not meet standards, they will withdraw your permission to use their app. That does not sound like Uber has 'misclassified' the drivers (not 'it's' drivers) to me.


Spoken like a true minion of Travis'.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Spoken like a true minion of Travis'.


So you make an assumption without knowing me or my background. That is ignorance. I could give a flying [email protected]#k about Travis. Can you deny what I wrote is incorrect? Huh? The truth is the truth and when it doesn't agree with your perceptions, you attack the author. Lets see you give an educated and knowledgeable response. Dispute what I wrote and back it with facts, instead of spouting platitudes and ignorance.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

From the little bit I know, it does seem that we are independent contractors and not employees. What else would we be?


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got home now, i drove from 6 am till 8 pm and clear $170 with Uber, minus $20 Gas, $150 NET
That's 14 hours of hard ass driving all local fares, $3 to $8 max rides. 
That's like $10 an hour!








http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2vxos29&s=8#.VSSk6tzF-gY
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2vxos29&s=8#.VSSk6tzF-gY


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> You are an Independent Contractor, period. In exchange for 20 percent of the fare, you have access to an application that matches you with riders. The company provides insurance while using the app, the server farms to support the app, programmers to continually maintain and upgrade that app, the method to handle the financial side of the ride, the means to determine if the rider is a low rated rider, a method to determine areas of high demand, guaranteed hourly rate during certain high demand periods, Marketing to expand the ridership around the globe and in your local area. You are not required to work certain times as an employer would demand, you set your own hours. If your rating falls below a certain number or if your vehicle does not meet standards, they will withdraw your permission to use their app. That does not sound like Uber has 'misclassified' the drivers (not 'it's' drivers) to me.


Please read and educate yourself before embarassing yourself further.
http://uberlawsuit.com/OrderDenying.pdf

On page 15, after discussing Employee vs. IC vs drivers are customers the court definitively said this...

"The court holds, as a matter of law, that Uber's drivers render service to Uber, and thus are Uber's presumptive employees."

It is now up to Uber to prove to a jury that the drivers are not employees. Not gunna happen my friend.


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

I dunno, I made over $1000 during a total of 50 hours in 12 days. seems ok to me....


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Uber did sAy at one point drivers get 20 percent tip included. They lied... What else is new... Uber lies to get drivers to drive and promise up to 1500 per week. If that's the case how come at 60 hrs per week I can't make over 400 before car depreciation and miscellaneous maintenance expenses? It's a scam of epic proportion


Yikes what state are u n jeezzz


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Tommy B said:


> As Uber gets more drivers, there were be less Riders, this is what we see as drivers. So the question is when will it be the time, Uber can say, hey for now we are not hiring? Or you can't drive these days or nights? We all know, the higher amount of drivers, less money for us, as Uber takes %20 plus additional $1 charging the customers, they are happy regardless, but as our driver for 8 to 12 hours, we go home weather we made money or not, So Uber should lower their %20 to way lower, for those who spend more time on the street! We all know making money is only available at the time of Rush hours, 6 to 9 am 5 to 8 pm the rest of the time, it's all a matter of luck. This is for day time drivers only. So 6 hours of making Net after Gas etc, $14 an hour for a total of 6 hours and the rest of the none rush hour, making $8. I do around 30 rides daily which comes out to $120 to $130 max, minus gas and car payment and Insurance, Car Wash, Food, I am left with $40 in my pocket daily. Remember guys for those who are new to this, you must put at least $5 to $10 aside for repair work *Daily* which you will run into in the future, unless you're driving a brand new car! Worry free for at least 2 years. So i really do not see how Uber advertises for $5000 per month. Sure, if driver 18 hours daily 7 days a week you will make $5000. That is if you do not have a $1000 a month car payment.


....got it all figured out, don't cha.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....got it all figured out, don't cha.


Oh that's smart I need to start putting that $5 $10 away for repair maybe u can cut out that food bill by making ur own food meal prep yes I think uber should just lower their cut their a higher company world wide but all these drivers need to stop complaining to each other n just attach a email to the uber ppl with everybody that agree with our drivers their no uber until then I think they will never lower their fee n will keep cashing out like a fat cow


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Diknup said:


> I dunno, I made over $1000 during a total of 50 hours in 12 days. seems ok to me....


That was ur gross or net


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Kia net after Uber and Gas. 700 net before taxes, weekly but u must drive for 12 hours min. Cover both rush hours


----------



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

So Lyft drivers get tips and get to keep all earnings after 50 hours??? That sounds like a dream. I drove 12 hours from evening rush hour to morning rush hour the other day and came away with $98. The rates here in Indy are so low it might as well be free. I had two $4 rides back to back this evening downtown. I just gave up and came home.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> You are an Independent Contractor, period..


Dictionary definition of an Independent Contractor... "They are free to set their own rules of business, limited only by bargaining power."

Uber fires the drivers all the time for not following their "rules of business" and it is strict. It sure doesn't sound anything like an "Independent Contractor" to me.


----------



## edipuswrex (Jan 28, 2015)

not sure where/when you guys are working, but I'm in L.A., drive primarily from 530 AM-930 AM M-F on the west side to DTLA, never accept anything that isnt a surge fare and am averaging 30 bucks an hour


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

Once surge is gone how much u make?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup said:


> I dunno, I made over $1000 during a total of 50 hours in 12 days. seems ok to me....


Is that gross or after expenses and setting aside money for maintenance etc?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> I don't drive in Chicago, so I don't put up with any 'crap'. I get as many carwashes as I want for a flat rate of $50 a month. includes vacuum. I do not drive at night, daytime only, 4 days a week


Well good for you down in the south.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tommy B said:


> Once surge is gone how much u make?


A mess. With the Burrito Supreme they tipped me with at the Taco Bell drive-thru.


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Is that gross or after expenses and setting aside money for maintenance etc?


Gross, of course


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup said:


> Gross, of course


Save yourself some grief in the future: avoid listing gross earnings here on the forum. I'd suggest many drivers on here would take issue with that accounting method and call it worthless and jump down your throat every time...... Kind of like I will do know! Good grief.

What did you make after: Travis got his 20% plus a buck, fuel, set money aside for a rainy day repair or just a simple oil change, tires etc..... 17mph around town is probably pretty good....... It is also wise to have money set aside for Uber's 1,000 deductible should you be in a collision. That should be set a side little by little in my opinion. Have you notified your insurance of what you are doing with respect to collision, or do you have a way to fix it if an accident happens and Travis and Co fail to help you out? Their coverage on your car is contingent upon you having valid insurance. Don't rely on Travis to fix your car first and foremost.

When you suggest you made $1,000 - that isn't close. That is Uber Algebra and is to be avoided at all costs on here. Enjoy the money while it lasts and get ready for summer, history suggests the money is decent until Uber is established in a market with well hooked drivers, then they tend to cut rates at the expense of the driver. You are kind of loaning your Flex to travis and he is paying it back to you, probably at a slower rate than it actually depreciates.

Good luck and: Rethink the "gross of course" lest you learn the hard way, reality will sink in eventually.


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Save yourself some grief in the future: avoid listing gross earnings here on the forum. I'd suggest many drivers on here would take issue with that accounting method and call it worthless.
> 
> What did you make after: Travis got his 20% plus a buck, fuel, set money aside for a rainy day repair or just a simple oil change, tires etc..... 17mph around town is probably pretty good....... It is also wise to have money set aside for Uber's 1,000 deductible should you be in a collision. That should be set a side little by little in my opinion. Have you notified your insurance of what you are doing with collision or do you have a way to fix it if an accident happens and Travis and Co fail to help you out? Their coverage on your car is contingent upon you having valid insurance.
> 
> ...


That is what I was paid AFTER Travis got his 20% and BEFORE I got a $100 bonus for >20 fares in the first week. Most of the other expenses you mention are largely accommodated for by the $.575 per mile tax deductibility. I'm stashing away money for taxes and possible repairs or an insurance deductible, if that's needed. I'm blessed in that I have other ways to make good money outside of my full time job and in addition to what I make in Uber. This is a brand new market and I recognize what will happen once it is saturated with Uber drivers, but I ,don't see that happening anytime soon, given what I seen and heard so far from pax. Demand far outweighs supply at this point. I am in constant motion on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights...hardly have time to piss, lol. And I am about to drive during a Penn State football weekend (of sorts, since the Blue/White game is tomorrow), cha ching! Yeah, I know this is seasonal and not ultimately sustainable, but until then I'm gonna ***** slap it until it stops moving! Weeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup said:


> That is what I was paid AFTER Travis got his 20% and BEFORE I got a $100 bonus for >20 fares in the first week. Most of the other expenses you mention are largely accommodated for by the $.575 per mile tax deductibility. I'm stashing away money for taxes and possible repairs or an insurance deductible, if that's needed. I'm blessed in that I have other ways to make good money outside of my full time job and in addition to what I make in Uber. This is a brand new market and I recognize what will happen once it is saturated with Uber drivers, but I ,don't see that happening anytime soon, given what I seen and heard so far from pax. Demand far outweighs supply at this point. I am in constant motion on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights...hardly have time to piss, lol. And I am about to drive during a Penn State football weekend (of sorts, since the Blue/White game is tomorrow), cha ching! Yeah, I know this is seasonal and not ultimately sustainable, but until then I'm gonna ***** slap it until it stops moving! Weeeeeeeee!!!!


Well, that is the beauty of being able to cherry pick that's for certain. I get the deduct for expenses...... But really that simply reflects what you get to avoid paying taxes on....... So instead of paying taxes on $700 it may be $400 you need to claim. I get that, that doesn't change the fact that you still need to put money aside as you mentioned.

So, you got $100 gratuity from Uber and $16 in tips from pax over two weeks...... Cool. So expect that was more like $900 over 50 over any other period. What did you spend on fuel and what did you set aside in real terms?

I assume, at this point of their game, Uber isn't established enough yet to drop their rates, they don't have a reason to do that yet. I believe one reason they do that is that then they start manipulate the market in a way that drivers need to drive far more hours just to make less money. There are a bunch of reasons they give for slashing rates. What is the rate structure currently? Do the rates surge much? How did it go telling your personal insurance provider what you are doing? That is what killed any thought of driving Uber for me. Driving for Uber on a personal policy invalidates personal insurance. That is an expensive car........ is it paid for that you don't need collision on it? I don't see how even $15/hour pays for the real world depreciation on your car honestly.

I'm not a fan of Uber Algebra.


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Well, that is the beauty of being able to cherry pick that's for certain. I get the deduct for expenses...... But really that simply reflects what you get to avoid paying taxes on....... So instead of paying taxes on $700 it may be $400 you need to claim. I get that, that doesn't change the fact that you still need to put money aside as you mentioned.
> 
> So, you got $100 gratuity from Uber and $16 in tips from pax over two weeks...... Cool. So expect that was more like $900 over 50 over any other period. What did you spend on fuel and what did you set aside in real terms?
> 
> ...


I get that a lot of drivers are disappointed with their results and think that Travis shouldn't get 20% of the fare (what would be a fair percentage?), but for me, regardless of the "Uber Algebra" employed here, it still beats pretty much any other regular part-time gig you can get in this area of Pennsyltucky. I don't at all begrudge Travis for his cut since, compared to what we pay IC's in my regular job, it's actually a smaller slice. Plus, it's a brilliantly conceived idea that pax like and seems to work fairly well, despite the immense technology and management investment (remember, this is more or less a global enterprise). Sure, it has its problems and shortfalls, plus occasional bad PR moves, but what big company doesn't? Sure, ultimately, Uber doesn't really care all that much about the worker bees who do all the heavy lifting and assume some modicum of risk, but that's what being a wage slave amounts to, regardless of the company, in my experience. So, really, if that's not a reality that you're willing to accept, then you're free to start your own business and be the big boss that everyone snipes about, begrudging your 20% or whatever.
For now, it seems like a pretty cool thing to me and I'll continue to do it. And, if it turns out to be a raw deal in the long run, then you can say I told you and I'll just chalk it up as yet another in a series of unsatisfying financial arrangements I've chosen to endure.


----------



## Tommy B (Jan 29, 2015)

No matter how u figure it, it comes to $8 to $10 an hour max


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2015)

H


Diknup said:


> That is what I was paid AFTER Travis got his 20% and BEFORE I got a $100 bonus for >20 fares in the first week. Most of the other expenses you mention are largely accommodated for by the $.575 per mile tax deductibility. I'm stashing away money for taxes and possible repairs or an insurance deductible, if that's needed. I'm blessed in that I have other ways to make good money outside of my full time job and in addition to what I make in Uber. This is a brand new market and I recognize what will happen once it is saturated with Uber drivers, but I ,don't see that happening anytime soon, given what I seen and heard so far from pax. Demand far outweighs supply at this point. I am in constant motion on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights...hardly have time to piss, lol. And I am about to drive during a Penn State football weekend (of sorts, since the Blue/White game is tomorrow), cha ching! Yeah, I know this is seasonal and not ultimately sustainable, but until then I'm gonna ***** slap it until it stops moving! Weeeeeeeee!!!!


hey man! New driver this blue/white game. What insurance do you use in Pa? I have Progressive right now but have not mentioned that I drive for Uber , hAha, just seeing how it goes...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> H
> 
> hey man! New driver this blue/white game. What insurance do you use in Pa? I have Progressive right now but have not mentioned that I drive for Uber , hAha, just seeing how it goes...


Do you drive a horse?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup said:


> I get that a lot of drivers are disappointed with their results and think that Travis shouldn't get 20% of the fare (what would be a fair percentage?), but for me, regardless of the "Uber Algebra" employed here, it still beats pretty much any other regular part-time gig you can get in this area of Pennsyltucky. I don't at all begrudge Travis for his cut since, compared to what we pay IC's in my regular job, it's actually a smaller slice. Plus, it's a brilliantly conceived idea that pax like and seems to work fairly well, despite the immense technology and management investment (remember, this is more or less a global enterprise). Sure, it has its problems and shortfalls, plus occasional bad PR moves, but what big company doesn't? Sure, ultimately, Uber doesn't really care all that much about the worker bees who do all the heavy lifting and assume some modicum of risk, but that's what being a wage slave amounts to, regardless of the company, in my experience. So, really, if that's not a reality that you're willing to accept, then you're free to start your own business and be the big boss that everyone snipes about, begrudging your 20% or whatever.
> For now, it seems like a pretty cool thing to me and I'll continue to do it. And, if it turns out to be a raw deal in the long run, then you can say I told you and I'll just chalk it up as yet another in a series of unsatisfying financial arrangements I've chosen to endure.


The deal dick is that it isn't 20%. It's 20% plus a buck a call. It is 20%, a buck and the value of your car and the cost to maintain it add infinitum.

"start your own business and be the big boss that everyone snipes about" Travis is not your boss Dick. You are Travis' customer, yet he treats his all his drivers as if they were indentured to him and he extorts more work out of them by cutting rates once they are committed. The pax, they are your customers.

"Sure, ultimately, Uber doesn't really care all that much about the worker bees who do all the heavy lifting and assume some modicum of risk, but that's what being a wage slave amounts to, regardless of the company, in my experience. " It does not need to be that way. As a driver you assume every ounce of risk..... So long as Travis can be finding people willing to trade Travis the value of their car for a new hobby a hooby that will grow old pretty quick, once he starts to feel comfortable enough to start slashing rates....... So long as people are brain washed enough to think, well that's just how the rich get richer..... sign me up, nothing will get better.

Here is a thread that gives a pretty meaningful look at the kind of risk a typical driver assumes. I picked it for the reason that the thread is very current and each driver's story is pretty average.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/accident-adventure-over-james-river-up-to-bat-next.15949/


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Diknup said:


> That is what I was paid AFTER Travis got his 20% and BEFORE I got a $100 bonus for >20 fares in the first week. Most of the other expenses you mention are largely accommodated for by the $.575 per mile tax deductibility. I'm stashing away money for taxes and possible repairs or an insurance deductible, if that's needed. I'm blessed in that I have other ways to make good money outside of my full time job and in addition to what I make in Uber. This is a brand new market and I recognize what will happen once it is saturated with Uber drivers, but I ,don't see that happening anytime soon, given what I seen and heard so far from pax. Demand far outweighs supply at this point. I am in constant motion on Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights...hardly have time to piss, lol. And I am about to drive during a Penn State football weekend (of sorts, since the Blue/White game is tomorrow), cha ching! Yeah, I know this is seasonal and not ultimately sustainable, but until then I'm gonna ***** slap it until it stops moving! Weeeeeeeee!!!!


And you don't think each one of us hasn't already gone through what you are going through right now?
Yes, not too very long ago we were all saying the same things...
"I love driving and making this much money!"
"The customers are great! They love me - I love them and we all love Uber!"
"Uber will never change anything here because everyone loves Uber here...I'm making lots of money for me and for Uber and there is lots of business."
I know Uber is proud of me for what I'm doing for them. I'm certain that they value me as a partner and will continue this fine partnership we have! Why wouldn't they?!"
" UBER WON'T CHANGE A THING! WHY WOULD THEY?!"

Yes, my friend, we've all been there and done that. We understand your enthusiasm.
Keep doing what you're doing while you can do it.
Your bubble will explode within a few more months, leaving you a confused, angry little man.

For now, I would recommend you keep a low profile and stop with the, "if you guys don't like it why don't you just quit?" type of comments. Otherwise you will soon be eating lots of crow and shall be scurrying away with your tail hooked up under your ass.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Do you drive a horse?


 Giddddyyyy up.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kalee said:


> And you don't think each one of us hasn't already gone through what you are going through right now?
> Yes, not too very long ago we were all saying the same things...
> "I love driving and making this much money!"
> "The customers are great! They love me - I love them and we all love Uber!"
> ...


Kalee, um he's gonna ***** slap it until it stops moving Okay? Maybe we should be out ***** slapping things, I don't even expect them to be moving at this hour.

Whatever tit means, he has a touch over two weeks to slap away and then it is going to get so damn slow he wont believe it. And then "ol man Travis will start rolling out the guarantees as a means of keeping his drivers content and his cars on the road....... Is that when the love affair dies Kalee? What is love? I'm just in it because I'm a 44 year old orphan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Do you drive a horse?


No I drive a Prius. Just wondering if any other PA drivers have issues with insurance ? What your insurance do you use?


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> No I drive a Prius. Just wondering if any other PA drivers have issues with insurance ? What your insurance do you use?


Don't even worry about it. Just wait till you have an accident. They'll be sure to let you know their policy on driving for profit and you can deal with it then. I really do things work out for the best. Good luck


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> No I drive a Prius. Just wondering if any other PA drivers have issues with insurance ? What your insurance do you use?


Oh, cool, a Prius is better than a horse. I don't drive, I *****.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The math just doesn't add up. Simple things like insurance, a reasonable minded person would never think to drive without insurance. Yet, I've read that over 90% of Uber drivers do not disclose their activities to their insurance companies. They refuse to do that, because they have convinced themselves that the bullshit they have been told is true: Don't disclose, don't lie if asked blah blah blah........ Pa says "You must disclose and provide written proof of it." I doubt that has made a shits worth of difference.

The reason for that is a person believes they can get away with it. Brilliant idea. The other is that it is rather expensive to acquire commercial or rideshare coverage if it is available..........

Someone like Dick can go on and on and on about how great it is for him, and if someone like me doesn't like it I should go off and be my own boss.

Is the guy compliant per PUC regulation? Do any of these people have valid insurance now that they are slapping it silly for Travis on the Streets of SC? I could give to shits if someone can meet Travis' requirements, they are ever changing....... But if Uber is so damn great a part time gig: first show me you are compliant with the PUC in the most basic of ways. Where is the proof you disclosed? If you can't drive Uber and meet the requirement, explain to me how the model works? It is that kind of shit that disgusts even Uber drivers themselves eventually and it is the kind of thing that makes some people want to cut the balls of Joe Uber driver in disgust. Diknup, Let's see how you disclosed to your provider, if you haven't - until you do, good luck but don't feed me some bullshit that the model works just great as a part time gig.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Not sure where all this hatred's coming from my only question is what types of insurance carriers to people in Pennsylvania use that are legitimate so I could purchase it for myself.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

You should figure that out before you take your first pax no? You would need commercial insurance at this point. I believe there is a trial program for Lyft on a limited basis in the State of Pa but that is about it. Weren't you required to show proof that you had in fact told your provider what you were doing? You know why you need to do that?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The anger is that..... when you find out what real insurance is going to cost you, you will just keep doing what you are doing now, which is to say **** it, I'm just going to do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The anger is that..... when you find out what real insurance is going to cost you, you will just keep doing what you are doing now, which is to say **** it, I'm just going to do it.


 Are there any drivers in Pennsylvania that are actually doing it the correct way or are they all illegal?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

There are three drivers in compliance in the entire State of Pa and they are being kept cryogenically frozen for the purposes of scientific study and if the day should ever arrive that they might make the world a better place. There might be four.

Four the record: I wouldn't care if there are fifty in the State who are in compliance...... It isn't impressive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> There are three drivers in compliance in the entire State of Pa and they are being kept cryogenically frozen for the purposes of scientific study and if the day should ever arrive that they might make the world a better place. There might be four.


Haha very funny ok I get it thanks.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Why didn't you disclose? What kept you from doing that? Before you accept that first ride, didn't you need to indicate you had to disclosed to your provider?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@UberSt I am also guessing, and this is purely a guess because Uber is still in its birthing stage here....... You didn't tell your insurance company. I am also guessing that you told 'ol Travis that you in fact did disclose. On one hand, for the purposes of you going out there today and driving for him...... He could give two shits......

Prius are expensive, is your car paid for, does it have collision? If you are in an at fault while Ubering, any coverage by Ol man James River is contingent upon you having valid insurance already: Look it up. You will find that.

So even though they either tell a driver don't disclose, or disclose but we wont check, look around on this forum. The first thing James River is going to do if they need to get involved is they contact your provider, who will have zero clue as to what's up. You will be ****ed and in the woods. 

Are you aware that Jame's River makes it routine to check that the driver has valid insurance? At that point, your insurance provider will be reaching for their hammer?

Does that register with you? I don't mean it to be nasty though I understand why it could be interpreted that way. It's completely ****ed up. That is one more chapter of Uber Algebra that i'd love to hear Dick's take on...... Uber Algebra suggests if something is inconvenient, simply ignore it a paint a picture of the person behind the request as a hinderance to innovation. That is bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> @UberSt I am also guessing, and this is purely a guess because Uber is still in its birthing stage here....... You didn't tell your insurance company. I am also guessing that you told 'ol Travis that you in fact did disclose. On one hand, for the purposes of you going out there today and driving for him...... He could give two shits......
> 
> Prius are expensive, is your car paid for, does it have collision? If you are in an at fault while Ubering, any coverage by Ol man James River is contingent upon you having valid insurance already: Look it up. You will find that.
> 
> ...


 I have a Prius that's almost paid for, I did not tell my insurance company yet and I have been driving for Uber. I was told by Uber that my personal insurance would be enough to cover me outside of having passengers in the car. I have read that certain people of told their insurance companies and lost their insurance and I do not want that to happen so that's why I'm trying to find someone in Pennsylvania that may have found the correct insurance that will cover them while driving for Uber.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Why didn't you disclose? What kept you from doing that? Before you accept that first ride, didn't you need to indicate you had to disclosed to your provider?


 I was told by Uber that my proof of insurance was valid enough. Are you a driver? If you are, did you inform your insurance company? I'd like to know what company it is so I can use the same if they're allowing you to drive for Uber is well.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> I have a Prius that's almost paid for, I did not tell my insurance company yet and I have been driving for Uber. I was told by Uber that my personal insurance would be enough to cover me outside of having passengers in the car. I have read that certain people of told their insurance companies and lost their insurance and I do not want that to happen so that's why I'm trying to find someone in Pennsylvania that may have found the correct insurance that will cover them while driving for Uber.


No, I never even considered driving for Uber, because my personal policy (as does yours I promise) states that livery driving invalidates my policy. I already know what commercial insurance costs, so I never even looked around. Honestly, I was never sold on the idea to begin with. It never struck me as a sustainable model...... some people feel it is a kind of Ponzi scheme. That word is too loaded, so I avoid the comparison.

In you first tread you mention being aware of the need to disclose what you are doing with your personal provider. Where did you get that info? The proof of insurance is enough- for them. You are in independent contractor. Someone must have told you the requirement, or you wouldn't have made that first post.

PUC regs state, written proof of disclosure to personnel insurance provider. You weren't asked or told to at least check a box saying that you told them? My guess is that if you did that and you didn't and you are in an accident that requires James River to act on your behalf, expect a world of letdown.

Most of what Uber tells you is filtered through bullshit. Your policy is between you and Progressive or Prudential or whatever P named company it was you mentioned....... The obligation to comply is between yourself, your Provider and the PUC. When Uber tells you something is Ok, it means it will at least serve their needs. Claiming ignorance will only get you so far.

"I was told by Uber that my personal insurance would be enough to cover me outside of having passengers in the car. I have read that certain people of told their insurance companies and lost their insurance and I do not want that to happen" When I read that I think you must think I'm really stupid or you are lying to yourself.

Read your policy and then get back to the thread here. I'm sure you are a good guy, but quit playing stupid, I don't need 36 excuses. Thank you kindly in advance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> No, I never even considered driving for Uber, because my personal policy (as does yours I promise) states that livery driving invalidates my policy. I already know what commercial insurance costs, so I never even looked around. Honestly, I was never sold on the idea to begin with. It never struck me as a sustainable model...... some people feel it is a kind of Ponzi scheme. That word is too loaded, so I avoid the comparison.
> 
> In you first tread you mention being aware of the need to disclose what you are doing with your personal provider. Where did you get that info? The proof of insurance is enough- for them. You are in independent contractor. Someone must have told you the requirement, or you wouldn't have made that first post.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the anger, if you are not a driver why are you here? When I was hired by Uber I showed them my insurance documents, car, license ect. If I need more than Uber is lying. Today is my first day on the road, I want to hear from actual drivers who have insurance company's in Pa that allow them to drive for Uber. That way I will feel safer in the event of an accident, currently I would have to lie.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber lies. That's the fact buddy. It misleads people,companies, states, countries, etc. That's why it's sued all over the world. Google it.
It's also forbidden in many cities, states and countries because it's illegal. Being illegal and misleading new drivers is Uber's business model. This is how it makes money in jurisdictions where it's not forbidden yet. This is why it churns through hundreds of thousands of new drivers like you who are either ignorant to insurance fraud, or unfamiliar with the Uber Algebra, or both. Some work just like you: "Oh, Uber told me". That BS, bud.
Read the forum. Go into Insurance section.
If you wanna find out, call your insurance carrier and ask if your policy is valid should you use your Prius for livery.
Uber's insurance called James River will not pay for your injuries should you get hurt in an accident. After racking miles while Ubering on you will have to be changing oil, depending on mileage almost monthly, your miles will be known to Carfax and your insurance company will know what you're doing and suspect you. It will ask you to prove that you aren't Ubering and drop you. It will notify the national insurance pool Clue that you've violated terms of your policy, try to buy insurance then.
Commercial policy will cost you 500 a month. 
I guess you haven't figured out all the components of Uber Algebra if you rely on "Uber told me" bacics.
Keep on doing what you're doing and you'll learn it all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Uber lies. That's the fact buddy. It misleads people,companies, states, countries, etc. That's why it's sued all over the world. Google it.
> It's also forbidden in many cities, states and countries because it's illegal. Being illegal and misleading new drivers is Uber's business model. This is how it makes money in jurisdictions where it's not forbidden yet. This is why it churns through hundreds of thousands of new drivers like you who are either ignorant to insurance fraud, or unfamiliar with the Uber Algebra, or both. Some work just like you: "Oh, Uber told me". That BS, bud.
> Read the forum. Go into Insurance section.
> If you wanna find out, call your insurance carrier and ask if your policy is valid should you use your Prius for livery.
> ...


Yes you sound well versed in Uber tricks, what I was hoping be a part time gig, may just turn out to be nothing, if I have to pay commercial rates.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> Yes you sound well versed in Uber tricks, what I was hoping be a part time gig, may just turn out to be nothing, if I have to pay commercial rates.


MikeB What did you say that was any different than what i said? You even used Uber Algebra which sounds good. I'm saving "Kalanick Kalculus" for a rainy day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> MikeB What did you say that was any different than what i said? You even used Uber Algebra which sounds good. I'm saving "Kalanick Kalculus" for a rainy day.


You both explained Uber's intentions very well. It appears Uber is just lying to many of its drivers, until they run out.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Huberis said:


> MikeB What did you say that was any different than what i said? You even used Uber Algebra which sounds good. I'm saving "Kalanick Kalculus" for a rainy day.


Not much. the difference between us is that I drove for 5 months and you didn't. But, we both tell it like it is about Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Not much. the difference between us is that I drove for 5 months and you didn't. But, we both tell it like it is about Uber.


Thank you. I do drive taxi and have been doing it for over fifteen years..... I'd guess I've given over 75,000 rides in that time. If Uber were some sort of magic carpet ride to finance and freedumb, I'd be the first to sing praise. It simply is none of that. It isn't sustainable and will help foment a culture where people will feel blessed to have three mostly part time jobs (whatever they were doing plus Uber and Lyft) and they shoulder the risk.

Any Uber driver should realize they are far better of in a market where they are able to coexist in a reasonable, unforced way with other forms of livery services. If you are at all attentive, does any reasonable person believe the typical ceo at Sony has the destruction of Panasonic as their sole goal? Or how does the ceo of Volkswagen feel about the right of Honda to do business...... or better yet Trek bicycles or Bombardier's trains? I don't know. Seems to me, Travis' race to destroy any and all competition, would finalize the process of drivers being rendered disposable, useful in a way corollary to the depreciating value of their car.

I hope to be proven wrong about this, I really would.

On another note, this struck me as interesting:
http://fusion.net/story/36462/lyft-brand-ambassadors-made-bank/


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Thank you. I do drive taxi and have been doing it for over fifteen years..... I'd guess I've given over 75,000 rides i that time. If Uber were some sort of magic carpet ride to finance and freedumb, I'd be the first to sing it from the mountain top. It simply is none of that. It isn't sustainable and will help foment a culture where people will be led to feel blessed to have three part time jobs (Their primary job, Uber and Lyft) while shouldering all the risk.
> 
> Any Uber driver should realize they are far better of in a market where they are able to coexist in a reasonable, unforced way with other forms of livery services. If you are at all attentive, does any reasonable person believe the typical ceo at Sony has the destruction of Panasonic as their sole goal? Or how does the ceo of Volkswagen feel about the right of Honda to do business...... or better yet Trek bicycles or Bombardier's trains? I don't know. Seems to me, Travis' race to destroy any and all competition, would finalize the process of drivers being rendered disposable, useful in a way corollary to the depreciating value of their car.
> 
> ...


Agree with you

For some weird reason UBER has worked for me

I don't drive UBER go figure


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Uber did sAy at one point drivers get 20 percent tip included. They lied... What else is new... Uber lies to get drivers to drive and promise up to 1500 per week. If that's the case how come at 60 hrs per week I can't make over 400 before car depreciation and miscellaneous maintenance expenses? It's a scam of epic proportion


I agree. Its hard to make good money. Uber has lied to all of us. Thats why i only take surge trips


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I agree. Its hard to make good money. Uber has lied to all of us. Thats why i only take surge trips


I wouldn't fault a person for that strategy for obvious reasons, but that would drive me out of my mind. When I work, I want to work. I don't want to micromanage a ten hour shift into countless bursts of log on log off. I do enough of that just feeding my coffee habit.

Do you work the guarantees? Just reading about them and I get anxious. Simply strikes me as a way to manipulate people in order to get them on the road for far more hours than they ever intended to drive. And they make less money to boot.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> You are an Independent Contractor, period. In exchange for 20 percent of the fare, you have access to an application that matches you with riders. The company provides insurance while using the app, the server farms to support the app, programmers to continually maintain and upgrade that app, the method to handle the financial side of the ride, the means to determine if the rider is a low rated rider, a method to determine areas of high demand, guaranteed hourly rate during certain high demand periods, Marketing to expand the ridership around the globe and in your local area. You are not required to work certain times as an employer would demand, you set your own hours. If your rating falls below a certain number or if your vehicle does not meet standards, they will withdraw your permission to use their app. That does not sound like Uber has 'misclassified' the drivers (not 'it's' drivers) to me.


Show me where Uber does marketing to expand the rider base. We havent't seen anything like that in my market, ever. All they do is push to get more and more drivers on the road. And we're already completely flooded with entirely too many drivers. I went out during the day a few times and got between three and six requests during a six hour period.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I wouldn't fault a person for that strategy for obvious reasons, but that would drive me out of my mind. When I work, I want to work. I don't want to micromanage a ten hour shift into countless bursts of log on log off. I do enough of that just feeding my coffee habit.
> 
> Do you work the guarantees? Just reading about them and I get anxious. Simply strikes me as a way to manipulate people in order to get them on the road for far more hours than they ever intended to drive. And they make less money to boot.


I don't know what's a guaranteed. Never done it


----------



## Diknup (Apr 14, 2015)

uberstatecollege said:


> H
> 
> hey man! New driver this blue/white game. What insurance do you use in Pa? I have Progressive right now but have not mentioned that I drive for Uber , hAha, just seeing how it goes...


i have Erie Insurance and, yes, they shrieked in horror when I told them I was Ubering. They said they didn't think they had a carrier to provide what I needed, but would find out and get back to me. That was two weeks ago.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup said:


> i have Erie Insurance and, yes, they shrieked in horror when I told them I was Ubering. They said they didn't think they had a carrier to provide what I needed, but would find out and get back to me. That was two weeks ago.


Well sir, even though everyone is supposed to disclose, that took some stones to ask them I'll give you that. Keep us posted.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> I don't know what's a guaranteed. Never done it


Guarantees are offered as different way to approach making money through driving should biz be dragging or in the case of too many drivers. You would get the offer in an email with the requirements spelled out. It would guarantee a particular wage for set periods. You sign up for the plan or ignore it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Diknup, brave Uber driver, how bout an update? Has Erie gotten back to you by this point? Uber made the news here in Pa.

http://www.post-gazette.com/news/tr...t-of-trip-data-from-Uber/stories/201505060143


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Here is a related thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/acci...e-time-of-the-accident-to-my-insurance.19940/


----------

